# battlefield 3 seit ein paar tagen zu hohen ping



## radeonx2900 (30. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen 
seit ein paar tagen habe ich in battlefield 3 einen sehr hohen ping von jenseits der 120 
normalerweise habe ich durchschnittlich so 12-20 er ping 
am server liegt es auch nicht und laut anbieter auch nicht an der leitung was ich durch einen anderen pc auch bestätigen konte
zu meinem system :
intel xeon e3 1230 
mainboard asrock zh77 pro 3
16gb corsair ddr3 1600
amd hd 6990 
2 x ssd 128 gb auf der einen das windows 8 auf der anderen ist blender etc 
2 x velociraptor 300 gb  hier sind die spiele drauf 
temperaturen sind auch völlig normal im bereich von 40grad 

kann mir da jemand helfen und wüsste woran es liegen könnte


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mal tippen, dass da irgendein Dienst im Hitnergrund deine Leitung dicht macht.  Alle Downloads gestoppt?  Irgendwelche Update-Funktionen?   Da muss man u.U. recht lange suchen,  viele Programme machen sowas ja ohne Mitteilung ...

Ich persönlich nutze das von Asrock mitgelieferte cfos (umgelabelt in XFastLan),  um zu gucken, was meine Verbindung gerade macht.  Da du auch ein Asrock-Board hast, hast du das ja vermutlich auch.   Da sieht man schonmal, ob denn gerade irgendwas auf die Leitung zugreift ...     Alternativ kannst du auch im TaskManager gucken    Aber da bekommst du noch weniger raus, WAS denn sendet.


----------



## radeonx2900 (31. Dezember 2012)

also während des spiels läuft kein update oder download und nix was nicht laufen sollte nur teamspeak und origin + punkbuster


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2012)

Da bist du dir sicher?    Ich wärs bei mir nicht.

Hast du irgendwas am Netzwerk verändert?  Mal alle eingebundenen Geräte neu gestartet?


----------



## radeonx2900 (31. Dezember 2012)

also die leitung wurde von einem o2 techniker rekonfiguriert der router ist neugestartet und mein pc sowieso jeden tag mind 2 mal
ok ich muss mich berichtigen iwas läuft da  ich lade grade iwas mit 12 mb sec runter und 1.2 mb up aber wo finde ich was das ist


----------



## target2804 (31. Dezember 2012)

Mal n Virencheck gemacht?


----------



## radeonx2900 (31. Dezember 2012)

ja der sagt alles ok so nun hab ich weitergeschaut und was entdeckt was mir garnicht gefällt 
das ganze passiert nur wenn ich origin an habe 
einen screenshot davon könnt ich hier reinstellen wenn er benötigt wird
bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher ob das im zusammhang mit meinem ping problem ist


----------



## target2804 (31. Dezember 2012)

radeonx2900 schrieb:


> ja der sagt alles ok so nun hab ich weitergeschaut und was entdeckt was mir garnicht gefällt
> das ganze passiert nur wenn ich origin an habe
> einen screenshot davon könnt ich hier reinstellen wenn er benötigt wird


 wäre ganz toll, sodass wir auch wissen was du entdeckt hast


----------



## radeonx2900 (31. Dezember 2012)

so nun grad am neuinstalieren von bf3 und den screen gemacht vieleicht könnt ihr mir das erklären
nun dazu meine frage wozu der hohe upload


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2012)

svchost  ist das system selbst ...  windows-updates?  oder viren?

offtopic:
also der neue task-manager ist schon sehr geil bei win8     schade dass es so hässlich ist, dass ich es nicht kaufen will.   aber ich hoffe auf win9


----------



## radeonx2900 (31. Dezember 2012)

also updates können es nicht sein da ich mein system jeden morgen nachprüfen lasse und es "eigentlich" immer auf dem aktuellen stand der software ist
und stryke es kann noch so hässlich sein anpassen kann man es dennoch und ich für meinen teil hab auch so gedacht bis ich es dann hatte und bis jetzt bin ich total begeistert wie gut 
es sich bedienen lässt sind heit alle infos auf einen blick und die schnellstart funktionen sind auch sehr gut das einzige was mir noch son bissle fehlt ist der start button ansonsten "scheiß auf win 7 "
denn ich hatte bis jetzt bei win 8 noch keinen einzigen bluescreen bei windows 7 alle paar tage mal einen

*nachtrag auch nach einer neuinstalation von battlefield 3 ist keine besserung da 
hilft mir jetzt nurnoch eine komplette neuinstalation meines rechners oder weiß jemand was ich noch versuchen kann ?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hast du zufällig noch eine partition frei ?  dann würde ich da mal ein zweites system installieren, und mal gucken obs auf nem frischen system wieder läuft ...

hast du mal getestet, ob es ein eifnaches hardwareproblem ist?  alle kabel überprüft?  ein abgeknicktes patchkabel?
wie sehen denn sonstige pings aus? 

zu win8:  ich persönlich finde die metroUI einfach unpraktisch.  und das neue desktop-design sieht aus wie windows 95 reloaded ... 
außerdem gibts natürlich noch die obligatorischen kleinen bugs beim treibersupport, die erst nach ein paar monaten alle verschwinden.  gerade BF3 und win8  sind ein grauen, nach dem was man im forum so hört 

die funktionen sind zwar teilweise besser geworden,  aber irgendwie gibts auch nichts neues, was ich bisher vermisst hätte.  ich werde jetzt in den nächsten tagen auf win7 umsteigen,  mein vista kommt in rente ... 
(hatte win7 testweise schon öfters mal drauf)

übrigens, das stabilste system das ich je hatte war vista


----------



## radeonx2900 (31. Dezember 2012)

die sonstigen pings in anderen games sind eigentlich relativ gut es liegt an bf3 bzw iwas funkt da ordentlich rein ich weiß nur nicht was


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2012)

schwer zu sagen ...   falls du eine sehr langsame verbindung hast, könnten auch origin und ts  schuld sein.  aber normalerweise geht das klar.


----------



## xSunshin3x (31. Dezember 2012)

Windows- oder antivireigene Firewall? Dort mal Regeln für die bf3.exe, origin.exe etc erstellen bzw sicher gehen, dass nichts blockiert wird.
Dann noch evtl. Portfreigabe im Router etc.


----------



## K3n$! (1. Januar 2013)

> Dann noch evtl. Portfreigabe im Router etc.



Warum soll er denn Ports im Router freigeben ?


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Januar 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Warum soll er denn Ports im Router freigeben ?


 
Weil der Router evtl die Verbindung blockiert?! Eben dadurch, dass einige Ports gesperrt sind?!


----------



## K3n$! (1. Januar 2013)

Seit wann muss man denn Ports "freigeben", damit man ein Online Spiel spielen kann ?
Er hostet ja das Spiel nicht, sondern connectet nur auf Server (im Gegensatz zu manchen Teilen bei CoD).


----------



## radeonx2900 (2. Januar 2013)

das problem lag an einer falschen firewall konfiguration von bullguard 

ich danke allen für die antworten und richtigen ansätze


----------

